# HERTZ HSK-165 or HERTZ HSK-165XL



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

So I would love to get some opinions on people who have both heard these sets of speakers. I am wondering if it justifies the price. Any opinion i would love to hear them. Both seem to have glowing reviews and really would just like to know the difference.

Steve


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

The Hertz HSK 165 are very good but not great, just not good enough.
The Audison Vove AV K6 are better speakers than HSK165 or the XL.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

I cant be the only one who wants to know this ?

Steve


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

I would take the morel elates over the the Hertz 165 any day but I would take those over say a focal access series speakers. They are a good mid-level speaker. just better out there. I really like the MILLI speakers


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ummm yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i cant do 1500 dollar speakers for the morel elates....My budget is max 600 for a component set.

Steve


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

I can get you the Morel Hybrid 602 in your budget, shoot me a PM if your interested


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got my Ground Zero speakers today, ready to go in the car sometime this week if you like to know about it.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Are you running them active or passive ?

Steve


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The Hybrid Audio Tech Clarus fall in the same category as the HSK XL perhaps better.


----------



## bluewave (Apr 2, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> The Hybrid Audio Tech Clarus fall in the same category as the HSK XL perhaps better.


You know your right, I didnt even think about that, I would take the Clarus over the morel hybrid, at that price category. 

We are a hybrid dealer also.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm running the xls in a 3 way active so I can't say how the 6.5 sounds above 300hz but everything below that sounds amazing. Strong midbass presence, handles 250watts pretty easy. The barely turn my sub on anymore cause the sub is overpowering the rest, but the 165xl is nearly enough. I hears the regular 165 set in my local shop and there wasn't nearly as much down below, or up high. The xl set cones with the 28mm tweeter instead of the 25mm of the 165 set.


----------



## val69 (Apr 7, 2011)

PM me a price for Clarus and Morel.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

steve4134 said:


> So I would love to get some opinions on people who have both heard these sets of speakers. I am wondering if it justifies the price. Any opinion i would love to hear them. Both seem to have glowing reviews and really would just like to know the difference.
> 
> Steve


I've heard both sets. The XL's are worth the money to get over the non-XL. There is a noticeable difference listening to them side by side. 

If you are looking to compare to a set of Mille then in a two way set, I'd say get the XL's. In a three way set, get the Mille. The XL mid-bass does a better job of reproducing midrange than the Mille 6.5" does. The Mille 6.5" is a dedicated mid-bass. The XL 2 ways are the fuller sound. The Mille tweeters are better than the XL's.


----------



## YoungClayB (Feb 17, 2014)

I have the regular Hertz Hsk 165s and I am very happy with them. I am running them off of a JL 700/5 so they are getting 75w RMS. I might have sprang for the xl's if I were buying an amp at the same time, but since I already had the 700/5, I went with the regular 165's. The xl's need more power ( at least 100-125w RMS). I get plenty of clean low end from my 165's and the highs sound great from the stock dash location in my Subaru Outback. I think another benefit of the xl's is that you'll get a better soundstage since the tweeter is bigger and can be crossed over a little lower/deeper. I think you'll be happy either way as long as you don't get the xl's and underpower them.


----------



## Rob4607 (Apr 5, 2014)

So the consensus is what? Derailed thread. Lol


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

steve4134 said:


> Are you running them active or passive ?
> 
> Steve


First time going active.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would be running them with a Hertz HDP5.

Steve


----------



## YoungClayB (Feb 17, 2014)

I looked up the specs on the HDP5 and it's 70w RMS x 4. Unless you are going to bridge and only use the HDP5 to power your front components and your sub, I would pass on the xl's and go for the regular 165's. Keep in mind though that I've never actually heard the xl's so I can't say first hand how the xl's would respond to 70w but everything I've read says that they need more power than that.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

steve4134 said:


> I would be running them with a Hertz HDP5.
> 
> Steve


I can get you a JL Audio HD900.5 for a good deal.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rob4607 said:


> So the consensus is what? Derailed thread. Lol


I am ok with this. I'm loving the great back and fourth.

Steve


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ended up getting the 165 XL

Steve


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

steve4134 said:


> Ended up getting the 165 XL
> 
> Steve


good choice, i felt the XL was superior in midbass and i liked the larger tweeter better.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

steve4134 said:


> Ended up getting the 165 XL
> 
> Steve


And what did you think of them?


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

I like them , honestly the tweeters are the best i have ever heard. 

steve


----------

